# What does 10-20lbs extra of lean muscle look like?



## flashinglights (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm about to venture into the dark side of weightlifting. I was curious if anyone had pictures of before and after shots after their cycle. I'd like to see what kind of difference it makes. Is there another site with cycle logs that show before and after? I've found a few but the pictures are usually taken down.


----------



## Built (Dec 24, 2008)

How long have you been training, how old are you, and what will you be running?


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 24, 2008)

I already made a thread about my proposed cycle...it's in this same forum. I'm running SDrol. Been training for a few years. I'm 22 - to answer your question.


----------



## Mags (Dec 24, 2008)

20lbs is a good amount of beef to slap on, but don't get your hopes up too high as, although S-drol can bring good gains, 20lbs is a big ask of it (however, if it's your first cycle, that'll be an advantage). You and others will notice the size difference, but don't assume that the gains will bring with it 20-inch arms and a 56-inch chest. You'll get good gains if you eat and train well, but keep in mind you won't become The Hulk straight away  
Good luck.


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks.

Luckily it's winter and I can hide the gains from my employer and coworkers. I don't want them to notice the sudden gains and think I'm currently a loose canon with roid rage at any moment! I work in sales so my attitude is of top concern.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Dec 24, 2008)

lol...ignorant people are driving me nuts...."roid rage" does not exist...ir ur an asshole, you will be an even bigger asshole on steroids because it will bring your enegry up and you will be more cooky due to the size gains....an asshole is an asshole is an asshole no matter what.......  GL on cycle I doubt you will gain 20 punds on that but even if you do I doubt you will keep it..


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2008)

Totally depends on your build, height, and what KIND of weight you put on.

12-20 pounds is about an inch on the arms, depending on the above.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 24, 2008)

QuestionGuy said:


> lol...ignorant people are driving me nuts...."roid rage" does not exist...ir ur an asshole, you will be an even bigger asshole on steroids because it will bring your enegry up and you will be more cooky due to the size gains....an asshole is an asshole is an asshole no matter what.......  GL on cycle I doubt you will gain 20 punds on that but even if you do I doubt you will keep it..



preach on.


----------



## ironbull (Dec 24, 2008)

how long will your cycle be and at what mgs?


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 24, 2008)

10/20/20mg SDrol, nolva pct. No AI as I've read so much advising against it for Sdrol. Supposedly it might be the cause of delayed gyno. 

I agree question, it's unfortunate that there's so many preconceived notions about steroids. They're a schedule 3 controlled substance; 'nuff said. You can blame those dumb @ss lifetime movies about abusive husbands on steroids. And the way America portrays it as unethical and cheating; "unamerican", despite so many guys we grew up idolizing secretly using them. One is Governor of California for God's sake.

I'm 180lbs, 6'0, 18% bf (maybe less, I never officially measured but I'm already altering my diet to cut before the cycle).

I think I'd be happy with 10lbs of muscle. I'm a really hard gainer even though I'm all about compound movement exercises. Squats, deadlifts, rows and such. I guess I don't have good genetics. The only thing I could have improved greatly on was my protein intake. I guess its time to expand my stomach - I have to take this seriously.

Btw, Merry Christmas everybody!


----------

